# Dear Santa: Wishlist/Xmas Stocking



## Paulie (16/12/14)

Hey all

So thought i would start this off since its almost Xmas time and we all believe in Santa 

Dear Santa,

I have been a good boy this year and i would like the following:

1) Reo Woodvil mechanical;
2) Rand to get stronger;
3 First Bombies juices order to surface from the post office;
4) News24 to send the reporters to school so they can learn how to gather accurate evidence and sources on vaping;
5) Tobacco companies to start taking responsibility for all the lives they put in danger;
6) To double the amount of new vapers on the forum and in the community for 2015; and
7) For Man United to win the league

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Great wishlist @paulph201 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (16/12/14)

Dear Santa.

I have been a really good boy this year (That time when I shot my neighbor with my air rifle was a mistake I promise!) and I am not being greedy, all I want for Xmas is:

1 x Kanger SubTank.

I will leave the Johnnie blue and Cohibas in the lounge in case you are that way inclined.

Ric

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> 7) *For Man United to win the league *



GGMU!!! 


My vape wish list is hilarious considering the time spent on this forum  (well, to me at least)

Vape List:
1. My first RDA, I'm thinking Magma or Tugboat or both lol
2. My first RTA, Lemo Drop
3. My first Reo Grand
4. My first Mech tube mod, most likely the Praxis or the Sir Lancelot

Life List:
1. To get back on my feet work wise.
2. ManUnited to finish in the top 3 if not on top of the log as it should be! In Van Gaal we trust! 
3. For ecigs to be regulated as consumer products

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Hey all
> 
> So thought i would start this off since its almost Xmas time and we all believe in Santa
> 
> ...



Dad asks little boy what he wants for christmas, little boy says daddy i want a dragon for christmas. Dad says but dragons dont exist, so there must be something else you would like. Little boy replies, ok i want Man United to win the league..... Dad asks ok son what color dragon you want !     

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/14)

My missus Santa already got my Xmas gift - a bottle of Castlelong.

But I do have to wait till the day to dig in


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

Lol bashing going on about man united is unacceptable here haha I will have to complain and raise a red flag and then I just realized I caint delete in this thread ow no I have no power here! I'm a sitting noob

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Lol bashing going on about man united is unacceptable here haha I will have to complain and raise a red flag and then I just realized I caint delete in this thread ow no I have no power here! I'm a sitting noob



Oh no, not again! another vendor hurt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

DoubleD said:


> GGMU!!!
> 
> 
> My vape wish list is hilarious considering the time spent on this forum  (well, to me at least)
> ...



Wishing you all the very best with your work @DoubleD 
Hope it goes well for you on that front

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/14)

Yes @DoubleD, hope the new year is fruitful on the work front.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Dear Santa.

I have been a good boy most of the time.

Please can I have a Istick, IPV, Reo Grand, RM2. Plume Veil, Tug Boat, and a selection of juice.

Oh ja... and for my wife to understand that vaping is not smoking.

Edit:

And if its not to much trouble, when you are doing your round in California. could you also please bring me a bottle or two 5 pawns?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (16/12/14)

Dear Santa

Please give a Reo to someone who can't afford it. I already have one, so I'm good

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Riddle (16/12/14)

zadiac said:


> Dear Santa
> 
> Please give a Reo to someone who can't afford it. I already have one, so I'm good


Dear Santa

I am that guy right now. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (16/12/14)

Dear Santa, 

Pretty please may i have a Reo, any color, any condition, i will even pay for if its a good price then my life will be complete, 

Milk and Cookies by the couch 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Dear Santa.
> 
> I have been a good boy most of the time.
> 
> Please can I have a Istick, IPV, Reo Grand, RM2. Plume Veil, Tug Boat, and a selection of juice.



Well at least you don't ask for much

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (16/12/14)

Dear Santa,

We've all been exceptionally good these last few years - we gave up smoking for forever  I'm sure you approve, and we're even helping to create cloud cover for your super secret yearly flight 

In order to remain good we will need: a reo for every member on the forum 

Will leave my vape gear (fully charged) by the couch - try not to pull a Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (16/12/14)

Dear Santa. I won't pretend that I was all good this past year. But i have been moderately good. So I think I am entitled to at least a reo Woodville mechanical mod.
I'll try harder next year

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## VapeJedi (17/12/14)

Dear Santa. I want goodwill and understanding to all vapers......and a Reo to me. God bless.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## abdul (17/12/14)

Dear Santa,

I have been a good boy this year and i would like the following:

1) Reo Grand please
2) some awesome juice
3) Cyclone for the Reo
4) a GF that vapes(so we can rather build coils and vape instead of watching movies)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr Evil (17/12/14)

Dear Santa

I don't think you are real, but giving me the following will prove that you are 

1. Another Reo or 3
2. A lifetime supply of premium e-juice by Alien Vision and Heathers.
3. An authentic launcher mech made in copper with zero voltage drop. 

If you fail to fill this order then this confirms that you are as fake as Jenna Jameson's orgasm. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ProDiCaL (17/12/14)

Dear Santa I have been a good boy this year and out of respect all I would like is a Subtank and some amazing juice to vape alongside. If its not too much to ask send my girlfriend a note telling her to positives of vaping compared to smoking please


----------

